# Windows Module Installer



## jambo (Oct 27, 2008)

I am using Vista premium and have been trying to download anit-virus software. Halfway through the installation I get the message that "Windows module installer has stopped working and is now closed". I then cannot continue with the download. I have tried to fix this with updates from microsoft but each update fails due to the modules installer (presumably). Has anyone else encountered this and were you able to sort this out?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 27, 2008)

What anti-virus program are you trying to install?


----------



## jambo (Oct 27, 2008)

AVG version 8. I did have the AVG version 7.5 which was free but now redundant butrather than move to move up to AVG 8 I had intended to install VirginMedia's anti-virus (PC guard) but found I could only take it so far I got another error message and on being asked to restart the PC the install would not continue.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly if your not having any issues with avg8 I would stick with that. I have always had good luck with avg and have used it on all of my computers.


----------



## jambo (Oct 27, 2008)

Its the AVG 8 I can't get installed. I had no problems with 7.5 free version but that is no longer available and I cant upgrade to version 8.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried disabling your firewalls during the download?


----------



## jambo (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes I have disabled firewall, swithced off Windows Defender to allow install, uninstalled failed installs. The next step is to use the sledgehammer from the garage.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 28, 2008)

I switched to mac about a year ago and haven't had a single problem since. That would be my final recommendation, well, that and the sledge hammer thing, sounds like fun!

Sorry I could not be of more assistance. I hope that the problem gets worked out alright.


----------



## jambo (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats OK many thanks for taking the time to respond. My one concern about using the sledgehammer is it may cause one or two other problems on the PC


----------

